# Drum Pads for Keyswitch



## ripechancewoods (Jan 12, 2016)

Hoping someone can help me out here ..

Is it possible to use drum pads on a midi keyboard controller for keyswitch? If so, any advice on how I would go about that?

I'm only using a 49 key controller and I want to keyswitch in realtime whilst I play so I can't keep hitting the transpose down button to get to C0 e.t.c.

I'd much rather find a way to use drum pads than buy an 88 key midi.

Thanks in advance.

PS, I should also say that I don't want to use an external pad ..


----------



## IFM (Jan 12, 2016)

That's how I do it. Just program new notes for the pads.


----------



## proxima (Jan 12, 2016)

What controller do you have? How to assign drum pads will depend on the model.


----------



## ripechancewoods (Jan 13, 2016)

Dragonwind said:


> That's how I do it. Just program new notes for the pads.



Cool. Which keyboard are you using? I'm finding it's not so easy ascertaining which ones have truly programmable pads ... Thanks


----------



## IFM (Jan 13, 2016)

Arturia Keylab88


----------



## ripechancewoods (Jan 13, 2016)

Dragonwind said:


> Arturia Keylab88


This is too large - wouldn't need pads with 88 keys. My issue is that I'm wanting to know if I can use pads on a 49 or 61 keyboard in place of lower notes to access C0 etc. Can't fit an 88 key


----------



## IFM (Jan 13, 2016)

ripechancewoods said:


> This is too large - wouldn't need pads with 88 keys. My issue is that I'm wanting to know if I can use pads on a 49 or 61 keyboard in place of lower notes to access C0 etc. Can't fit an 88 key


Keylabs with pads go down to 49 keys.


----------



## ripechancewoods (Jan 13, 2016)

Dragonwind said:


> Keylabs with pads go down to 49 keys.


Good point!


----------



## ripechancewoods (Jan 13, 2016)

ripechancewoods said:


> Good point!



Hey Dragonwind,

Please bear with me on this but if using EWQL (PLAY) in Logic, would I technically be programming the pads to play a specific note in Logic i.e. C0 to be used as a key switch or would it be the case that I could / should programme the notes to serve as an extra octave on my keyboard? (I'm thinking that I won't be getting the pads to match directly to a keyboard key as that would be pointless) .. Hoping you can unscramble my head!


----------

